# Won a Baby Red @ auction $115.00



## jerobi2k (Aug 18, 2011)

I was looking to pick up another baby Red Tegu and actually got one from Ben Siegels a couple weeks back, it was his last and I wanted 2!  lol. but he got another in and posted it for auction last night, I decided to put in a last minute bid and got it for only $115! went and picked it up today already, put it in one of my new 4x2x2s I built and it instantly ate 2 rat pinkies, very awsome gU! big thanks to the guys @ Bens! just a fyi he said he might have some hatchlings in this Monday! keep a eye out!


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 18, 2011)

any pics ?? i would love to see em


----------



## Gedy (Aug 18, 2011)

Congratlulations !  sounds like a good buy


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 18, 2011)

yea thats the ill buy u coped him for mine was 250 i wanna get another but the only one i can find is even pricier


----------



## jdpFL (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow....congrats Jerobi! That's awesome! You know we want pics....


----------



## jerobi2k (Aug 18, 2011)

thanks guys, Ill add a few pics to this post tom. for sure!


----------



## Neeko (Aug 18, 2011)

GRATZ!!! You get 50 dkp now!! (if you know the reference AWESOME)


----------



## jerobi2k (Aug 18, 2011)

thanks Neeko now Ill be able to get some gear for my new gU! lol


----------



## Neeko (Aug 18, 2011)

Rofl just remember to stop dots lol. I miss that game i quit about 2 months ago.


----------



## jtpowers (Aug 18, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## jerobi2k (Aug 28, 2011)

ty guys, Finally posted pics of the 1st one and I won another  heres the link! http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?pid=94594#axzz1VHlaS7ZS


----------

